# Inconsiderate roadies



## steveoo (18 Nov 2012)

Out at the weekend with caravan in tow came a cross 3 roadies all cycling abreast,they knew i was behind them and made no attempt to go single file indeed one of them just sniggered when he looked back
So after half a mile i just drove straight past them forcing all 3 to the inside two of whom collided with each other.
i pulled up jumped out and gave the third one a smack in the mouth was tempted to take the bikes and give them all an hiding but the cops turned up.
Cops took statement and i was told to go on my way.
farking roadies when ever you see a group of them on the road they think they own it.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2012)

I can't believe you publicly admit to owning a wally wagon.


----------



## Andy84 (18 Nov 2012)

Not sure if this is a joke or not?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Nov 2012)

Bored?


GC


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Nov 2012)

It sounds like they may have been a little inconsiderate, but your violent response was quite clearly disproportionate. It's a shame the police didn't put you where you belong. In a cell.


----------



## davida (18 Nov 2012)

Troll?


----------



## davida (18 Nov 2012)

Troll?


----------



## HovR (18 Nov 2012)

What a level headed individual. 

</sarcasm>


----------



## Andy84 (18 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> It sounds like they may have been a little inconsiderate, but your violent response was quite clearly disproportionate. It's a shame the police didn't put you where you belong. In a cell.



That's what I thought, he's admitted to at least dangerous driving and assault within that post.


----------



## AndyPeace (18 Nov 2012)

Whereas they were in breach of the Highway Code, you also broke the law in assualting them, both with your vehicle and your own handy work. No sympathy for either side of this conflict. I think it's dickheads, rather than roadies who cause problems. If it had been me (granted that's unlikley) with two witnesses to your assualt I'd have had you up on charges.


----------



## jim55 (18 Nov 2012)




----------



## Big boy (18 Nov 2012)

What can i ad to the above, apart from you are lucky not to have killed someone.


----------



## geo (18 Nov 2012)

Surely you are fishing for attention with that post, and it didnt really happen !!!


----------



## gavintc (18 Nov 2012)

LoL, you forgot to mention, They went through a red light, he was not wearing a helmet and that the other had headphones in.


----------



## gaz (18 Nov 2012)

You just exposed your own stupidity, overtaking 3 cyclists in single file is harder than overtaking them three a breast. They where doing you a favour. That is of course if this was even true in the first place.


----------



## doctornige (18 Nov 2012)

steveoo said:


> Out at the weekend with caravan in tow came a cross 3 roadies all cycling abreast,they knew i was behind them and made no attempt to go single file indeed one of them just sniggered when he looked back
> So after half a mile i just drove straight past them forcing all 3 to the inside two of whom collided with each other.
> i pulled up jumped out and gave the third one a smack in the mouth was tempted to take the bikes and give them all an hiding but the cops turned up.
> Cops took statement and i was told to go on my way.
> f***ing roadies when ever you see a group of them on the road they think they own it.


Like fark you did. Knobber.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Nov 2012)

Someone with a caravan wouldn't have the physical prowess to "smack the third one in the mouth".
It would have taken all your strength to get out of the car....


----------



## 400bhp (18 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> You just exposed your own stupidity, overtaking 3 cyclists in single file is harder than overtaking them three a breast. They where doing you a favour. That is of course if this was even true in the first place.


 
Depends upon the layout of the road Gaz.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Nov 2012)

Does the OP's avatar have a roadie lying in the grass in front of him?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

Must try harder.


----------



## sidevalve (18 Nov 2012)

Regardless of wether the OP was just cack or not it does raise an interesting point. You do get a fair few [usually roadie I'm afraid] types who seem to have a worse attitude than a lot of the car drivers they pretend to despise. They will use the "primary position" not as a safe riding tool but often as some sort of weapon. I know it's a small minority but it seems to happen more often these days. It doesn't excuse stupid driving but it doesn't do any of us any good.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Nov 2012)

Primary as weapon? How does that work then?


----------



## zizou (18 Nov 2012)




----------



## chewy (18 Nov 2012)

gavintc said:


> LoL, you forgot to mention, They went through a red light, he was not wearing a helmet and that the other had headphones in.


 

And not a tax disc in sight!


----------



## gavintc (18 Nov 2012)

sidevalve said:


> Regardless of wether the OP was just cack or not it does raise an interesting point. You do get a fair few [usually roadie I'm afraid] types who seem to have a worse attitude than a lot of the car drivers they pretend to despise. They will use the "primary position" not as a safe riding tool but often as some sort of weapon. I know it's a small minority but it seems to happen more often these days. It doesn't excuse stupid driving but it doesn't do any of us any good.


 
All depends if you are pissed off having wing mirrors brush your elbows and decide that making a driver notice you is a weapon or not.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (18 Nov 2012)

steveoo said:


> Out at the weekend with caravan in tow came a cross 3 roadies all cycling abreast,they knew i was behind them and made no attempt to go single file indeed one of them just sniggered when he looked back
> So after half a mile i just drove straight past them forcing all 3 to the inside two of whom collided with each other.
> i pulled up jumped out and gave the third one a smack in the mouth was tempted to take the bikes and give them all an hiding but the cops turned up.
> Cops took statement and i was told to go on my way.
> f***ing roadies when ever you see a group of them on the road they think they own it.


 
So you used a vehicle as a weapon to drive people off the road, then you committed an assault, then the police told you to go on your way.
... and in the meantime 3 cyclists did not get up and kick the shoot out of you? I would.
How are things over on Safespeed? :troll:


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Nov 2012)

I'm still waiting for the punchline.


----------



## Get In The Van (18 Nov 2012)

Surely the correct proceedure would have been to invite all the 'roadies' into your car and really show them how to block the road with your aluminium roadblock on wheels, whilst also driving at the same speed on all roads regardless of said road speed limit.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Nov 2012)

Thats nothing.

Me and 2 mates out for a ride today and some f***er in a 4x4 and a caravan behind us.

We gave him loads of room but seeing as his driving skills were very much lacking he followed us for a while (my mate reckoned he was checking out his ar$e in his new Assos lycra) but in the end he just floored it and drove by.

The main problem was, as he passed we looked at him as seeing the state of the poor bloke (my god he looked gay with that pink string vest on) we fell about laughing and bl00dy crashed.

He must have see us because he stopped and jumped out, but he was so limp wristed we just fell about.

A local police car was passing and told the guy to go home and seek medical help.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (18 Nov 2012)

Oh and just something to bring a little reality to the thread...


... Sealskinz socks are great for sliding across tiled kitchen floors!


----------



## Peteaud (18 Nov 2012)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Oh and just something to bring a little reality to the thread...
> 
> 
> ... Sealskinz socks are great for sliding across tiled kitchen floors!


 
Video please


----------



## palinurus (18 Nov 2012)

Hire a church hall, get some polish and and a buffing machine. Invite friends and hand out sealskin socks on the door.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

palinurus said:


> Hire a church hall, get some polish and and a buffing machine. Invite friends and hand out sealskin socks on the door.



I'm in, and afterwards we can set up the massive crate of Scalextix I have I the loft that I don't know what to do with!


----------



## User16625 (18 Nov 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> Whereas they were in breach of the Highway Code, you also broke the law in assualting them, both with your vehicle and your own handy work. No sympathy for either side of this conflict. I think it's dickheads, rather than roadies who cause problems. If it had been me (granted that's unlikley) with two witnesses to your assualt I'd have had you up on charges.


 
But they were dickheads on roadies tho. This makes it morally OK to assault them even if not legally. For example murder is illegal in most countries yet everyone cheered when a man with the same name as a waste dispasal unit was shot in the face. His shooter wasnt arrested or anything.


----------



## derrick (18 Nov 2012)

That's the best one yet,


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2012)

I was out earlier on my road bike with 2 chums. We were on a country road and some cager came razzing up behind us towing a wally wagon. He was going way too quick andcthe car was squatting at the back because he hadn't bothered to set the nose weight properly.

He's up behind us revving his little engine and tooting his horn, but Derek stayed firmly in the primary with me and Clive on the inside cos the road us too narrow for a caravan to safely overtake at that point anyway.

Suddenly, the guu let out this blood curdling war cry, "I've paid my f£&%ing road tax" and deliberately rams Derek and Clive off. I stop to give first aid and Victor Meldrew stops and comes over and gives me a really limp girly bop on rhe chin.

The guys a real idiot, just the sort to go on a forum with his wally wagon chums and boast about it over a hot Bovril.

I tell you, the sooner caravans are due road tax and their impatient drivers put through a seperate and more stringent driving test the safer we'll all be.


----------



## AndyPeace (18 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> I was out earlier on my road bike with 2 chums. We were on a country road and some cager came razzing up behind us towing a wally wagon. He was going way too quick andcthe car was squatting at the back because he hadn't bothered to set the nose weight properly.
> 
> He's up behind us revving his little engine and tooting his horn, but Derek stayed ifirmlybin the primary with me and Clive on the inside cos the road us too narrow for a caravan to safely overtake at that point anyway.
> 
> ...


 
off topic... what's that got to do with sealskin socks?


----------



## Paul99 (18 Nov 2012)

Cool story bro...


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> I was out earlier on my road bike with 2 chums. We were on a country road and some cager came razzing up behind us towing a wally wagon. He was going way too quick andcthe car was squatting at the back because he hadn't bothered to set the nose weight properly.
> 
> He's up behind us revving his little engine and tooting his horn, but Derek stayed firmly in the primary with me and Clive on the inside cos the road us too narrow for a caravan to safely overtake at that point anyway.
> 
> ...


 
Thats a lie your married only a man with a certain sexual persuasion would have 2 cycling buddies called Derek and Clive.


----------



## 4F (18 Nov 2012)

Blah blah blah wibble


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2012)

Looking at the OP's other posts he doesn't appear to be a troll, maybe an account hijack? 
Or I've just not got the joke?


----------



## HovR (18 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Looking at the OP's other posts he doesn't appear to be a troll, maybe an account hijack?
> Or I've just not got the joke?


 
I think that's your best avatar yet!


----------



## Globalti (18 Nov 2012)

Good troll, most people fell for it.


----------



## black'n'yellow (18 Nov 2012)

steveoo said:


> Out at the weekend with caravan in tow came a cross 3 roadies all cycling abreast,they knew i was behind them and made no attempt to go single file indeed one of them just sniggered when he looked back
> So after half a mile i just drove straight past them forcing all 3 to the inside two of whom collided with each other.
> i pulled up jumped out and gave the third one a smack in the mouth was tempted to take the bikes and give them all an hiding but the cops turned up.
> Cops took statement and i was told to go on my way.
> f***ing roadies when ever you see a group of them on the road they think they own it.


----------



## ianjmcd (18 Nov 2012)

in the words of roy chubby brown you my friend are a bell end and if you had tried that with me or anyone else that i cycle with you would have been the one that ended up on yer arse


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Blah blah blah wibble



Best summary yet.


----------



## Boris Bajic (18 Nov 2012)

I don't want to be the only one not to have the opportunity to make a comment of outrage and shock at this....

Thank you.

My cat is sleeping in a highly amusing position on the back of the sofa.

He does not have a caravan or a bicycle.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I don't want to be the only one not to have the opportunity to make a comment of outrage and shock at this....
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...



Photo please. Although I do realise that cats have an inbuilt camera alarm to stop being cute at full tilt just before the shutter clicks.


----------



## MrJamie (18 Nov 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I don't want to be the only one not to have the opportunity to make a comment of outrage and shock at this....
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


You can get him one for christmas


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> You can get him one for christmas


Ahhhhhh! WANT!
(couldn't say if the cat wants, probably not)


----------



## chewy (18 Nov 2012)

From outraged post about road cyclists and their attitude towards caravanists, to a thread about cats on holiday!!

I love CC!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (18 Nov 2012)

The owners of that caravan will be more than a little put out that a giant cat is in their caravan.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (18 Nov 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> The owners of that caravan will be more than a little put out that a giant cat is in their caravan.


 
I wondered whatever happened to the kitten that demolished London in the Goodies. It's had babies that are hunting Caravan Club members!!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (18 Nov 2012)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I wondered whatever happened to the kitten that demolished London in the Goodies. It's had babies that are hunting _*Caravan Club*_ members!!


 
CC members??!!1

I hope it doesn't come after us by mistake!!!


----------



## MrJamie (18 Nov 2012)

Next new forum... CaravanChat


----------



## wheres_my_beard (18 Nov 2012)

Maybe they can share stories about thuggish encounters with other road users there. Imagine all the weapons you could in a caravan! Especially if you had a roofbox.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2012)

Yes! You could attack them with a hot flask of Bovril!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (18 Nov 2012)

I'm sure my house isn't selling because the neighbours' caravan is obscuring part of the sign.

That and the fact there's 5000 houses being built 3 miles away perhaps


----------



## wheres_my_beard (18 Nov 2012)

You should punch someone. That seems to be how things get settled these days.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2012)

To be honest, if I had to suffer the stress and indignity of towing a wally wagon only to have to spend a week living in it then I'd feel like punching someone as well.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Nov 2012)

Be afraid of bad arse's in Caravans !!! - is the OP Paddy Doherty ??





..


----------



## sidevalve (19 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Primary as weapon? How does that work then?


 By using it to for no good reason just to prove a point. If you've never seen it done you must lead a nice peacefull life and I envy you.
Arogant stupid drivers are a menace but arogant stupid cyclists arn't much better.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2012)

sidevalve said:


> By using it to for no good reason just to prove a point. If you've never seen it done you must lead a nice peacefull life and I envy you.
> Arogant stupid drivers are a menace but arogant stupid cyclists arn't much better.


 But your assumption is simialr to the rather strange OP that it is being done for no reason. I am pretty sure the people who try and squeeze through a pinch point think that there is no good reason for me or others to be trying to stop it by taking a primary. It is all about perception, drivers always assume you are doing it to stop their progress rather than trying to protect yourself.

It defies all logic to deliberately annoy cars, but surely you could argue that cyclists should be in primary most if not all the time?


----------



## steve52 (19 Nov 2012)

op suffers delutions and has small willy syndrome


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2012)

What would the OP do if stuck behind a tractor using as much road advice cyclists? Kick farmer boys teeth in, or wait until he can safely overtake?

It's not the fault of either cyclists or farmers if soneone wishes to seriously compromise their cars performance and agility by hitching it to a wally wagon. You do that and you gotta accept you'll have difficulty safely overtaking a crisp packet in the gutter.


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Nov 2012)

sidevalve said:


> By using it to for no good reason just to prove a point. If you've never seen it done you must lead a nice peacefull life and I envy you.
> Arogant stupid drivers are a menace but arogant stupid cyclists arn't much better.


 
Yeah there are people who just intentionally block the flow of traffic for no good reason. I wouldn't call it a weapon though, it's not like swinging a car at someone or causing physical harm to others. They are dumb all the same.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (19 Nov 2012)

By the way, where's the OP gone?


----------



## 4F (19 Nov 2012)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> By the way, where's the OP gone?


 
Probably on a caravan forum venting his rage


----------



## coffeejo (19 Nov 2012)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> By the way, where's the OP gone?


When you hang up fly paper, you don't stand around counting each one that you catch...


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2012)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> By the way, where's the OP gone?


To empty his chemical toilet.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Nov 2012)

"i pulled up jumped out and gave the third one a smack in the mouth was tempted to take the bikes and give them all an hiding but the cops turned up.
Cops took statement and i was told to go on my way."

Then the alarm went off and your mummy brought you some boiled eggs and soldiers in bed.


----------



## black'n'yellow (19 Nov 2012)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> By the way, where's the OP gone?


 
he's been nicked by the plod for GBH and dangerous driving...


----------



## Mugshot (19 Nov 2012)

Talking of caravans and bikes, a few weeks ago I saw a young chap on his push bike which had been fitted with a proper ball type tow hitch. It had extra bits of metal fixed on the rear welded or bolted, I dunno didn't get that close, but all looked very securely and professionally done. Never seen one before and I don't want one but I thought I'd mention it.
Aside from that I am of course incensed by the OP anybody that isn't should take things a lot more seriously, I just need to choose sides now


----------



## chewy (19 Nov 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> "i pulled up jumped out and gave the third one a smack in the mouth was tempted to take the bikes and give them all an hiding but the cops turned up.
> Cops took statement and i was told to go on my way."
> 
> Then the alarm went off and your mummy brought you some boiled eggs and soldiers in bed.


 

Since when do the police just 'turn up'


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Nov 2012)

When i am out pulling the caravan NOTHING passes us . ,,,


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Nov 2012)

Who said caravaners/cyclists are a strange lot


----------



## Peteaud (19 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Probably on a caravan forum venting his rage


 
http://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/


----------



## steveoo (19 Nov 2012)

WAHAY isnt it amazing the reactions you get!
Of course this is a wind up


----------



## 400bhp (19 Nov 2012)

Idiot


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Nov 2012)

That's a relief! I thought for a moment that you really were a caravanner.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2012)

Wally wagons. Some things just arent funny.


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Nov 2012)

I'm still waiting for the video's of sealskinz socks? what happened?


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> Wally wagons. Some things just arent funny.


I just need to get this straight, and moving on from the original post which was clearly unreal, is it the case that everyone who pulls a caravan is a wally? Much as everyone who drives a bmw is a tosser. Wouldn't the world be a simple place if we could pigeon hole every one in it, no shades of grey, everything black and white, wonderful. Except not the kind of world I inhabit, never, ever judge a book by its cover.
The internet is a place where you can say what you want with impunity, but for some of us it is where real friends can be made and this is usually done by not making wild claims or insulting people you do not know. Just as an example, we were passed by several bmw's on the forum ride yesterday and all gave us plenty of room and behaved with courtesy, that doesn't really tally with what I often hear on CC does it?


----------



## black'n'yellow (19 Nov 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I just need to get this straight, and moving on from the original post which was clearly unreal, is it the case that everyone who pulls a caravan is a wally? Much as everyone who drives a bmw is a tosser. Wouldn't the world be a simple place if we could pigeon hole every one in it, no shades of grey, everything black and white, wonderful. Except not the kind of world I inhabit, never, ever judge a book by its cover.
> The internet is a place where you can say what you want with impunity, but for some of us it is where real friends can be made and this is usually done by not making wild claims or insulting people you do not know. Just as an example, we were passed by several bmw's on the forum ride yesterday and all gave us plenty of room and behaved with courtesy, that doesn't really tally with what I often hear on CC does it?


 
internet forum behaviour is founded on the fundamental acceptance of a number of urban myths - don't you be questioning them now...


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2012)

It was a bit of banter in keeping with the nature of the thread. I'm sure you've never called anyone a name in your life.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Nov 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I just need to get this straight, and moving on from the original post which was clearly unreal, is it the case that everyone who pulls a caravan is a wally? Much as everyone who drives a bmw is a tosser. Wouldn't the world be a simple place if we could pigeon hole every one in it, no shades of grey, everything black and white, wonderful. Except not the kind of world I inhabit, never, ever judge a book by its cover.
> The internet is a place where you can say what you want with impunity, but for some of us it is where real friends can be made and this is usually done by not making wild claims or insulting people you do not know. Just as an example, we were passed by several bmw's on the forum ride yesterday and all gave us plenty of room and behaved with courtesy, that doesn't really tally with what I often hear on CC does it?


 
+1

Personally, the sort of language used isn't one I like to see from a serving officer.


----------



## stephec (19 Nov 2012)

This has got to be post of the day, here I was in a bad mood when I opened this up, now I'm happy and have a big smile on my face!

Allow me to finish the story -

...and just as the last one hit the deck a small guy in a white suit came running up to me, his face seemed familiar, I think I might have seen him in a James Bond film. He said something like, "der plane boss, der plane," although I can't be certain as I was only half awake and rubbing sleep from my eyes at the time.


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Nov 2012)




----------

